# BIGFOOT BODY FOUND!!!



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

WTF? Crazy, cant wait to find out more on this...If its fake, this dude just ruined his rep. If its real then what else is out there?

http://www.foxnews.com/video2/video08.html...,402882,00.html


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

SASQUATCH!!!! 
I don't know if I can believe it. I guesss I'll just have to wait and see. More proof is needed definately. It is all a little fishy how they are being so secretive about it.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

it's a hoax. it's bigfoot. him and his posse have just been hiding in remote california for all these years....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

interesting.

probably fake, but definitely real
what?


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Pretty interesting. The thing that has me convinced is the fact that a well known bigfoot hunter is willing to risk his reputation and his life work to verify this story. Like Curley said, if this is a hoax, his integrity will be shot. I cant wait till they do the follow up to this story.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

what if hes beginning to become desperate though and said F it, why not? maybe hes trying to stir the hornets nest up about bigfoot and get the desperatly needed attention hes been dying for?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Hang on, did he say that he saw it in the freezer after it thawed out when the freezer broke, then say he then went out to the woods where they found it and poked it to see if it was real. How can he see it in a freezer, and then go and see it in the woods?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Maybe one of the other Bigfoot sacfrificed this one to get the media's attention off the Chupacabra!!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

first the "chupacabra" video, and now this... it's been a pretty eventful week for cryptozoologists. i see what you're sayin about his reputation tho, he probably wouldn't want to lose the respect of the people who consider him an expert.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Here:


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Those commercials are hilarious!!!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I love this movie LOL!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

harry was classic,,,,,lol


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i'm not so sure a bigfoot hunter is really terrified about his reputation being tarnished....


----------



## jayjulesjohn (Jun 5, 2008)

nice post...but i think it's fake


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

O2.. Yeah I thought about that as well, Im sure searching for a creature most of your life and not finding it will lead you to do desperate things. He also seemed sketchy talking about it, he couldnt look right into the camera when he was talking about it.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

8o8P said:


> O2.. Yeah I thought about that as well, Im sure searching for a creature most of your life and not finding it will lead you to do desperate things. He also seemed sketchy talking about it, he couldnt look right into the camera when he was talking about it.


yeah thats what im gathering. i mean, theres a one in a million shot that this thing is real, but lets face it, im sure if it was credible at all there would be a swarm of biologists and "officials" all over this thing before fox news.

i think the guys had it up to here with his fruitless searching as "god damnit! im gonna get my attention!"

otherwise maybe his wife finally convinced him along with his own doubts that it just doesnt exist so you might as well go down in the books for pulling the biggest big foot hoax before you take that job at dennys


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> Hang on, did he say that he saw it in the freezer after it thawed out when the freezer broke, then say he then went out to the woods where they found it and poked it to see if it was real. How can he see it in a freezer, and then go and see it in the woods?


I'm surprised nobody else noticed this! It's true... He states he saw it in the freezer and then they took him to the woods where they found it and then he stated he poked the body there to see if it was real.

I'd like to think it's real!

...and won't this guy be going to jail if it's a hoax?!?!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> Hang on, did he say that he saw it in the freezer after it thawed out when the freezer broke, then say he then went out to the woods where they found it and poked it to see if it was real. How can he see it in a freezer, and then go and see it in the woods?


Not exactly, but that's how it came across.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Something like a body will be so easy to validate that I think anyone trying to fake bigfoot...would pick something harder to disprove. Pictures and videos....sure....but a body? Unless these guys are complete backwoods idiots....I can see anyone thinking they could get away with a hoax like this? Unfortunately the world is full of morons.....so this is probably a hoax.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

You would think they would have better quality pictures. Ones of the thing spread out on the ground and good face shots. I say bullshit!


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Well I read somewhere that tomorrow will be the "official" press conference release of the evidence which includes pictures and DNA scientific proof of whether it is or is not a bigfoot. Heres the info of where the conference will take place.

BIGFOOT BODY FOUND - PRESS CONFERENCE FRIDAY, AUGUST 15 
Date: Friday, August 15, 2008
Time: From 12Noon-1:00pm
Place: Cabana Hotel-Palo Alto (A Crown Plaza Resort) 4290 El Camino Real, Palo Alto, California 94306


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^ THEYRE ALWAYS blurry pictures

its like the next UFO picture. always a shaky camera and a blurry picture. its 2008! get a god damn camera that wasnt made pre-ww2


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

8o8P said:


> Well I read somewhere that tomorrow will be the "official" press conference release of the evidence which includes pictures and DNA scientific proof of whether it is or is not a bigfoot. Heres the info of where the conference will take place.
> 
> BIGFOOT BODY FOUND - PRESS CONFERENCE FRIDAY, AUGUST 15
> Date: Friday, August 15, 2008
> ...


so did they haul it out to cali then?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I hope it's real just because that would be very interesting to finally have it verified. I just don't see how they would try to get away with a hoax this public and with a body that will be tested. I have my fingers crossed that it is real!


----------



## Big-Kev (Mar 29, 2008)

No way it's real.... Bigfoot don't exist, just like Elves, Leprechauns, and Eskimos.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Its real. Case closed.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ^^^ THEYRE ALWAYS blurry pictures
> 
> its like the next UFO picture. always a shaky camera and a blurry picture. its 2008! get a god damn camera that wasnt made pre-ww2


We NEVER get pictures like that of outlandish piranha claims on here...


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

If it is real, its gonna be crazy cause the guys that found the body have said they have seen a whole colony of them. Supposedly they seen live ones while they found this one. They are going to try and catch a live one next they said and that is the reason they arent releasing where they found the body.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

absolutely incredible. i hope it's real. this is one of my favorite legends ever told. awesome.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

This guy, being someone who has dillegently searched for this creature all his adult life, doesn't seem too stoked about this particular case. Plenty of doubt surrounds this...as usual.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

As usual......yeah.....Its funny how people get excited about this BS...kinda like Chupacabra and the Jersey Devil...haha


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

I've been following this story for a few days now and its pretty interesting. Not only that but the press conference thing tomorrow is in palo alto which is 1 city over from me. Can't wait to see how it turns out. Most likely it will be a hoax but imagine how it would rock the scientific community if proven real...


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

It would be so f'n sweet if this was real!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

update...this doesnt look good people.

http://www.bfro.net/hoax.asp


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

BioTeAcH said:


> ^^^ THEYRE ALWAYS blurry pictures
> 
> its like the next UFO picture. always a shaky camera and a blurry picture. its 2008! get a god damn camera that wasnt made pre-ww2


We NEVER get pictures like that of outlandish piranha claims on here...








[/quote]
lol right

BLACK PIRANHA FOUND IN LOCAL LAKE!!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

SERRAPYGO said:


> This guy, being someone who has dillegently searched for this creature all his adult life, doesn't seem too stoked about this particular case. Plenty of doubt surrounds this...as usual.


That's what I was thinking...he seemed way too calm.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

So when's this press conference happening?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If you read the link in Kains post.....it is pretty conclusive that this is bs. The thing in the cooler looks exactly like a bigfoot costume you can buy.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

"I think Bigfoot is blurry, that's the problem. There's a large out-of-focus monster roaming the countryside."
-mitch hedberg

(sorry couldnt resist)


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> If you read the link in Kains post.....it is pretty conclusive that this is bs. The thing in the cooler looks exactly like a bigfoot costume you can buy.


Yep...this guy is going to jail, haha.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Big-Kev said:


> No way it's real.... Bigfoot don't exist, just like Elves, Leprechauns, and Eskimos.


no Eskimos. hahaha thats the funnyest thing ive ever herd,, your not canadian thats for sure,,lol northern canada has a population of anound 80% Eskimo,,

and iam a dam leprechaun so what does that tell ya


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

did the press release happen?


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

press release should have ended 12 minutes ago anyone know the results?


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

what are the results???????????


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,404805,00.html

no DNA evidence revealed today... seems more and more like a hoax


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

The big foot hunter guy should have given them his blood sample. Enough DNA sequencing done and they'll see that the sample has over 98% of its genes in common with a chimpanzee.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

The press conference didnt reveal anything except for two pictures, supposedly one of the mouth and the other a picture of a live creature where they found the body. They are saying that no DNA evidence is revealed because other scientists are doing tests. After reading Kains link, it seems more BS than ever.

I was hoping this would pan out. However, Kains link really discredits this whole thing and I have lost all interest after reading it.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Is the bigfoot hunter just giving them the blood or is a scientist withdrawing it? You would think anyone with or without an education would walk up on this thing and be able to tell if it is real or not. I mean seriously, someone other than those three idiots have had to have seen it up close and been able to move it around and stuff. It is not adding up!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

DNA Results are in LOLOLOLOLOLOL

Results from tests on genetic material from alleged remains of one of the mythical half-ape and half-human creatures, made public at a news conference on Friday held after the claimed discovery swept the Internet, failed to prove its existence.

Its spread was fuelled by a photograph of a hairy heap, bearing a close resemblance to a shaggy full-body gorilla costume, stuffed into a container resembling a refrigerator.

*One of the two samples of DNA said to prove the existence of the Bigfoot came from a human and the other was 96 percent from an opossum, according to Curt Nelson, a scientist at the University of Minnesota who performed the DNA analysis.*

Bigfoot creatures are said to live in the forests of the U.S. Pacific Northwest. An opossum is a marsupial about the size of a house cat.

Results of the DNA tests were revealed in an e-mail from Nelson and distributed at the Palo Alto, California, news conference held by Tom Biscardi, host of a weekly online radio show about the Bigfoot.

*Also present were Matthew Whitton and Rick Dyer, the two who say they discovered the Bigfoot corpse while hiking in the woods of northern Georgia. They also are co-owners of a company that offers Bigfoot merchandise.*

Despite the dubious photo and the commercial interests of the alleged discoverers, the Bigfoot claim drew interest from Australia to Europe and even The New York Times.

Biscardi said the DNA samples may not have been taken correctly and may have been contaminated, and that he would proceed with an autopsy of the alleged Bigfoot remains, currently in a freezer at an undisclosed location.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

What a bunch of BS! I'm gonna be pissed if that guy gets let off the hook and doesn't go to prison for fraud and misleading not only the American public, but the world!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

DNA was just revealed. it appears the beast is 20% plyester, 70% cotton and theres undisclosed traces of rubber and plastic in the face


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> DNA was just revealed. it appears the beast is 20% plyester, 70% cotton and theres undisclosed traces of rubber and plastic in the face


odd that you just described your girl friend O2.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

um, wrong dude. shes 100% polyester. i cant afford the rubber girl i know im suppose to be with right now.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> um, wrong dude. shes 100% polyester. i cant afford the rubber girl i know im suppose to be with right now.


You really ought to upgrade to silicone...06 C6 LS2 swears it is the real thing although I don't know that he has ever experienced it.









Seriously though, these guys are milking this for all the publicity they can get. Evidently Biscardi has a movie coming out.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

BioTeAcH said:


> um, wrong dude. shes 100% polyester. i cant afford the rubber girl i know im suppose to be with right now.


You really ought to upgrade to silicone...06 C6 LS2 swears it is the real thing although I don't know that he has ever experienced it.









Seriously though, these guys are milking this for all the publicity they can get. Evidently Biscardi has a movie coming out.
[/quote]

you speak the truth bio...unfortunately the old lady disapproves of silicone mannequins in the bed...


----------



## Big-Kev (Mar 29, 2008)

cueball said:


> No way it's real.... Bigfoot don't exist, just like Elves, Leprechauns, and Eskimos.


no Eskimos. hahaha thats the funnyest thing ive ever herd,, your not canadian thats for sure,,lol northern canada has a population of anound 80% Eskimo,,

and iam a dam leprechaun so what does that tell ya
[/quote]

LOL... a leprechaun chasing around chickens, now that would be a good video.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

this is going to be like that run away bride story where it turns up she just got cold feet. but we find all this out after the hype, the search, the new reports, the talking and gossip and build up. this man...will be americas next social piraya


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> this is going to be like that run away bride story where it turns up she just got cold feet. but we find all this out after the hype, the search, the new reports, the talking and gossip and build up. this man...will be americas next social piraya


Or pariah, but whatever.. It was pretty obvious this was BS from the beginning. They refused to tell anyone where they found out, to let anyone see it, or provide clear pictures. The supposed results have shown it to be a fake. Bigfoot doesnt exist.. Or does it?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> DNA was just revealed. it appears the beast is 20% plyester, 70% cotton and theres undisclosed traces of rubber and plastic in the face


"Made in China"


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

So no word on this guy's jail time yet?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> So no word on this guy's jail time yet?


Now I'm not quite a lawyer, but its not illegal to lie like that dude. If he was in court or talking to an authority figure, yes, but its not illegal to tell bullshit if your not under oath.


----------



## SweetRose (Nov 12, 2005)

Tibs said:


> So no word on this guy's jail time yet?


Now I'm not quite a lawyer, but its not illegal to lie like that dude. If he was in court or talking to an authority figure, yes, but its not illegal to tell bullshit if your not under oath.
[/quote]
Haha, a lot of us on this site would be in jail then.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

so i guess fox news is now on par with the "weekly world news" and "national enquirer".


----------

